
Intel’s Cache Monitoring Technology Software-Visible Interfaces - luu
https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2014/12/11/intel-s-cache-monitoring-technology-software-visible-interfaces
======
djcapelis
Great, we've been using performance counters to characterize what's been going
on inside caches at runtime and I'm really glad Intel is taking time to add
real monitoring features to cache contention and use.

These factors are increasingly becoming a critical part of system performance
and our operating system and hypervisor schedulers are woefully underprepared
to deal with it.

That all said, I'm sure the OS level interfaces are likely to take some time
to become available and even more to become usable, the perf_events_open
syscall on Linux is a clusterfuck and performance counters have been around
for years. This stuff may only be usable from kernelspace for awhile.

~~~
wmf
[http://lwn.net/Articles/620699/](http://lwn.net/Articles/620699/)

And here's the patch that uses cgroups to control cache allocation in future
processors: [http://lwn.net/Articles/622893/](http://lwn.net/Articles/622893/)

------
pkaye
Where can I find out about what information is monitored (ie the Event ID
information.)

~~~
wmf
The Intel bible volume 3 is the definitive source but it can be somewhat
confusing to interpret.
[http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/architectu...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/architectures-
software-developer-manuals.html)

